# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  Laundry floor treatment and covering

## cravenhaven

Rebuilding the laundry and need some advice on the floor covering before tiles. The wife bought a front loader washing machine a while back and had a lot of trouble keeping it one place because the vibration from the spinning causes a vertical motion which made the timber floor vibrate. I have added a bit more support from underneath but now am about to purchase the cement sheeting for the floor and was thinking of putting a fairly thick sheet down to assist with the stability of the floor. I havent got a quote yet but was wondering about the value of either 9mm or maybe 2 layers of 6mm sheeting glued and screwed to the floor?.
I'm planning on putting 400mm tiles over top wo hopefully the whole floor will tighten up in the end.

----------


## Haveago1

We had similar issues in our laundry.  
The floor was a bit dodgy anyway so when doing the refurb I replaced the floorboards with 15mm compressed sheeting. Still makes a noise but the vibration is much more bearable and hopefully contains possible damaging effect to the new tiles. Large, flat sheeting also gave me a bit more confidence in laying the tiles as it was my first tiling effort....

----------


## cravenhaven

Thanks Haveago1,
I was planning on leaving the existing floorboards and putting the sheet on top as a solid base for the tiles. The floorboards are generally OK, though all show sign of being wet because the old mosaic tiles were all loose, but at least the old FC sheet kept most of the water out.
Should I take some steps to waterproof or otherwise prepare the floorboards, or just drop the FC sheet on top and do the water proofing from there on.?
Is Gyprock glue OK or is there a better bonding glue for FC sheet?.

----------


## sundancewfs

Have a look at Scyon Secura Scyon
That might be what you could use. We used it for an upstairs bathroom floor.

----------


## an3_bolt

I just recently made a new laundry at the end of the kitchen. 
I understand that "technically" a laundry area is suppose to a "water resistant" area.....so I went the full hog and put down a 50mm cement screed with internal reinforcing, graded to a 100mm waste in the centre. Waterproofed the whole area with PVC flashing and a waterstop at the door area, topped with waterproofing compound. I used 200mm x 200mm tiles on top. 
Our "out of round front loader" washer sitting on this can bang around as much it wants for all I care.......as it is a waterproof and as rock solid as it is going to get.... 
If it was me - I would go the 15mm compressed cement sheeting - topped with a cement screed and tiles. Tried proven and tested and great for the front loader.......or a rocket launching platform... :2thumbsup:

----------

